

Ask HN: Founders, Pre-Founders, and Students... - jpwagner

HN seems to be divided into 3 categories: Founders, Pre-Founders, and Students (well, students are likely pre-founders
but they're occupied with school for the time being.)<p>Personally I'm a Pre-founder and an early employee at 2 different startups.<p>Would other Pre-Founders be interested in meeting up somewhere between SF and Stanford for a mini-conference where we can
share ideas, experiences, philosophies and potentially find future co-founders?  (Founders and Students welcome.)<p>Think "startup school" without the well-known speakers.
======
p01nd3xt3r
I think this is a good idea; I am a founder looking for a good co-founder and
I have found it hard to find good talent since I am not currently enrolled in
school or plugged into one of the talent networks (Google, FB etc...).

------
hajrice
"Students (well, students are likely pre-founders but they're occupied with
school for the time being.)"

Beg to disagree. I'm a student and find plenty of time to work on my startup.

~~~
p01nd3xt3r
I agree with jpwagner... In Paul Grams essay "Startups in 13 sentences" #10 is
Avoid Distractions. I would consider school a distraction even if you do find
time to work on your startup its not the main focus of your life.

